# Columbus Ohio Pig Roast / Herf this weekend



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Guys,

I'm having a pig roast this coming Saturday in Blacklick. Things will probably get rolling around 4 or 5:00 and won't stop until early morning. Pig will be cooking all day and we'll have a fire in the firepit most of the night. 

You and your spouse/significant other are more than welcome to join everyone. If you're interested, please shoot me a PM and I'll get you my address.

Might be a little rowdy for the kids, so please leave them with a babysitter :tu

I look forward to seeing some of you!

:ss

John


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Won't be able to make it.

Sike!

See you guys there. :bl


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

I wont be able to make it. Wish I had known earlier. We are going to the houseboat this weekend. Hope everyone has fun:chk


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I really wish I could make this, but alas my wife has other plans.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Darn, I would so be up for this but I have to attend a bachelor party in Indiana. 

Thanks for the offer though! :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Where's the crying smiley when you need one?

Sorry I can't make it, John. I would really like to herf with you again.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

We need to take up a collection to buy Peter's plane ticket!!! :ss

Since next summer is so far away, do I sense a "holiday herf" this winter?? :tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I may make the run down for this one, see waht the schedule is like later in the week. Anything you are looknig for particpants to bring?


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Sancho said:


> I may make the run down for this one, see waht the schedule is like later in the week. Anything you are looknig for particpants to bring?


Maybe a little help in the alcohol area-- I think beer is pretty well covered. We ran out last year and had to make a run for more... I hope we don't have to do that again this year!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Is this another one of those dancing naked under the full moon parties John?

:tu


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Is this another one of those dancing naked under the full moon parties John?
> 
> :tu


Dave, I thought you weren't here last year... Somebody talked!!! :ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

steelheaderdu said:


> Maybe a little help in the alcohol area-- I think beer is pretty well covered. We ran out last year and had to make a run for more... I hope we don't have to do that again this year!


Daves beer gift should keep you afloat!

I should be down. Have to finalize plans for my lodging


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

shaerza said:


> Daves beer gift should keep you afloat!


Yes-- we do have some beer leftover from the Shack (Thanks Dave!!!). I expect that to go pretty quickly.

At the Shack, it's cigars first, booze 2nd...for the most part. At the pig roast, it's booze 1st and cigars 2nd :ss


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

steelheaderdu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm having a pig roast this coming Saturday in Blacklick. Things will probably get rolling around 4 or 5:00 and won't stop until early morning. Pig will be cooking all day and we'll have a fire in the firepit most of the night.
> 
> ...


I'll be there all weekend!:tu Break out the good stuff!!!!:ss

Pip


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

In like Flynn...PM sent.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright, in addition to the pig roast on Saturday, a group of us will be playing golf at Eaglesticks on Sunday.

I've got 2 tee times made (won't be a problem if we add another group) at 11:00 & 11:10. Hopefully some of you can make the golf, too.

John
614 477 0755


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

bump guys! Tomorrow can't come soon enough!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

elderboy02 said:


> Darn, I would so be up for this but I have to attend a bachelor party in Indiana.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though! :tu


boy, you gotta get your priorties in order...:ss


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Party's started!! Everyone is more than welcome to stop by. :tu

John
614 477 0755


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A great time was had by all at this year's Labor Day weekend Pig Roast. Thanks to John and his wife for the invitation and hospitality.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[No message]


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love the pig with the cigar in his mouth. :r What cigar was it?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

elderboy02 said:


> I love the pig with the cigar in his mouth. :r What cigar was it?


You'll have to ask Todd. He's the one who included the guest of honor in the impromptu puff, puff pass. At least the pig was a dry smoker...lol.


----------

